# Ariens Auto Turn on Steep Gravel Hill



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi,

I'm in the market for a new snowblower, and have narrowed down my choices to a new Ariens Deluxe 30" with the auto-turn feature. I've read about some of the difficulties, and the need to ensure the machine is properly adjusted - a job that seems fairly simple.

Anyone have experience with this machine on a steep hill with a gravel base? I have a hill that is a 20-25 degree grade. I cannot afford a track model, and went up and down it for the last couple of years with an old 33" craftsman (tires) - so I'm inclined to get this model. I'm concerned that the steep up and down grade may cause the auto-turn feature to cause problems.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

pckeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the market for a new snowblower, and have narrowed down my choices to a new Ariens Deluxe 30" with the auto-turn feature. I've read about some of the difficulties, and the need to ensure the machine is properly adjusted - a job that seems fairly simple.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this machine on a steep hill with a gravel base? I have a hill that is a 20-25 degree grade. I cannot afford a track model, and went up and down it for the last couple of years with an old 33" craftsman (tires) - so I'm inclined to get this model. I'm concerned that the steep up and down grade may cause the auto-turn feature to cause problems.


I have the hydro pro 28 from last year. It has the auto turn feature. I have had zero issues. I would recommend getting it. By chance have you looked at the SHO model. . Looks really appealing.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

The big question here is how does auto-turn reacts on steep entrances?


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

Normex said:


> The big question here is how does auto-turn reacts on steep entrances?


I have essentially three levels of rear patio deck yard combinations with steep grades between the lower patio and rear lawn and then crawl 5 stairs (on ramps) to clean my deck. I also side hill next to the garage and do some work in the back yard so dogs can run. Ill all the off road I did with mine I would still choose it over the old single drive lock out ST 824 setup.


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Guys. I've had a shop near us put a 'sold' sticker on their last Ariens Deluxe 30. I'll pick it up and pay for it next weekend.


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

And so here is the answer. I picked up an Ariens Deluxe 30" (306 cc engine).

First - love the auto-turn - It makes it extremely easy to change direction, from 180 degree turns, to slight course corrections as necessary.

The snowblower worked great on our extremely steep gravel hill. I used it for the first time today on a relatively light 4" snowfall. The blower had no difficulties going up and down the hill. I also had no difficulties changing direction.

In terms of the threads & reviews talking about sudden course changes due to auto turn, I experienced that only once - when reversing into the shelter to put it away, one wheel struck a large rock. This immediately disengaged one wheel, with the other still turning, turning the blower quite sharply.

Ultimately, I don't think that is a major problem, and here is why: it was super-easy to get back on course. You don't have to wrench it around to get it back on course, using brute force and ignorance. My old blower (a 33" craftsman without power turn wheels) required considerable force to change direction. This blower was extremely easy to turn, requiring only slight pressure from one hand.

I can see this being a problem if you have uncleared snow-falls, with accompanying thaws and freezes, leaving the snow solid in some places. Other users described this happening when they drove their vehicles on a place to be snowblowed, with a following freeze - leaving frozen ruts in the snow...but then, when I used my old snowblower, such operations were a major pain too, as the old blower would dig in and jam. The difference between the old blower and this one is Big Orange required very little effort to get back on course. The old blower required a lot more effort.

The blower has a one-handed operation system - basically, if you engage the augurs and the engine, you can release the augur lever, and as long as you keep the drive lever engaged, the augurs continue to turn. This allows you to change gears without stopping (and while still blowing), or to change the chute angle while still blowing (allowing you to power through turns without stopping to adjust the chute).

Going up hills was great - I found that when going down hills, the blower was more inclined (as the other I have used) to dig into the gravel and throw rocks. I don't think this is a design flaw at all - merely a function of a snowblower trying to cope with an uneven surface. The weight of the blower tips it forward going downhill, making it more likely to dig into the gravel surface. I had the skids lowered about 3/4"

In terms of tracks vs. wheels, a tracked machine would be better for the very steep hill, but the wheels coped fine. While I was slipping in a couple of places, Big Orange was fine. In the very steepest part of the hill, the wheels were inclined to spin somewhat, but they still drove the blower on and up. 

So overall - very happy, and I would recommend Big Orange to someone else.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Good show Pckeen, for your gravel entrance I recommend you purchase Armor Skids many members here use them with the Autoturn and like them lots and down the road you might consider putting chains but this is secondary for now. Happy throwing.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice review pckeen.

Armor skids would help you in my opinion. 

Play with your tire pressure a little to see if that help reduce your spinage. Take out 1 or 2 PSI and see what happens. Just a thought.

Wanted to add, if you do take out some PSI, make sure both tires are at the EXACT same PSI. There is a member that had 2 different size tires on his auto turn equipped blower, from the factory, and had problems with the auto turn dis engaging as a result.


----------

